

Ask HN: Which domain name registrar provide API to register domain names? - tzz

For small service I am working on, I would like to let the customers register their own domain names. What is a good domain name registrar that provide an API for registering domain names?
======
opendomain
TuCows and OpenSRS

------
davismwfl
eNom.

Also I think AWS Route 53 now lets you do it via API too but I haven't
confirmed that.

~~~
tzz
AWS Route 53 allows domain name registrations but they don't provide an API.

~~~
davismwfl
Thanks for clearing that up for me. I hadn't researched it yet, so that is
good to know.

